# Fantasy Creature Death Match-Round 5



## Philip Overby (Jun 25, 2012)

Round 5!  

Fantasy Creature Death Match - CHALLONGE!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've quietly voted in a few of your matches, although it sometimes takes a while as I have to look up a number of the combatants.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is a link to some Wiki stuff I looked up on the competitors:

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/3916-fantasy-creature-death-match-round-1-a.html


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 26, 2012)

How is smaug beating glaurung?


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 26, 2012)

Elder the Dwarf said:


> How is smaug beating glaurung?



Doesn't make much sense, does it?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 26, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Doesn't make much sense, does it?



Haha most of these things I can understand.  However, since these two are from the same mythology, the same world, it is hard for me to fathom Glaurung (who Tolkien clearly portrayed to be stronger) losing to Smaug.

On another note, as much as some people may want Harry Potter creatures to lose this, it seems very unlikely to me that a spider kills a dragon under any circumstances.  Shelob would get killed there.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 26, 2012)

Isn't Glaurun the strongest and eldest dragon to ever exist in Middle Earth?

Maybe if Shelob was hidden on got the drop on her opponent, using paralyzing toxins?


----------



## ProfessorBrainfever (Jun 26, 2012)

This is more of a 'popularity contest', than a true 'death-match'...but that happens whenever a subject is decided based on voting.

That being said...I don't see a halfling being able to defeat a giant, sentient spider. But it happened.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 26, 2012)

Glaurung was definitely one of the strongest dragons, but I think the very strongest one was Ancalagon the Black, who was slain by Elrond Half-elven's father Earendil during the War of Wrath at the end of the First Age. I could be wrong though, it's been a while since I read the Silmarillion.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 26, 2012)

It's a case, once again, of Smaug being the "prettiest belle of the ball" like Gandalf and Aragorn were in the previous challenges.  People know them, so they get more votes.  We should just do a Lord of the Rings Death Match and let them all kill each other.


----------



## Ravana (Jun 27, 2012)

Ancalagon was the strongest (and, yes, was slain by EÃ¤rendil); Glaurung was the first… and no, I can't see him losing to Smaug, either. 

While Shelob may or may not be able to best a dragon under the best of circumstances, her mom could've wiped out just about any of them, at least by the end of her appearance: she nearly offed Melkor, and was only driven off—and _only_ driven off—by him summoning his balrogs to rescue him.


----------

